# H-Frame for cutting splits to length (PICS)



## Loco Gringo (Oct 22, 2011)

Sharing to help any newcomers who may have logs or splits that are a little too long for their firebox. I can cut a little or cut a lot by dividing the stand like this and I find it safer the higher I can stack them prior to cutting. There are screws on each side that I can hook a bungee cord to and pull it over the stacks giving it added safety while cutting.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice little setup...would help me a lot.
Now, I just gotta find a place to stack the uglies.


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice - might try that myself. Cut about 3 cord about 3 inches too long last year - forced to burn E/W if I don't cut them down and my stove does not like E/W burning. Thanks! Cheers!


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 22, 2011)

I have half a cord of oak I got for free that I think I'll cut in half. The splits are mostly about 18 to 20 inches and cut in half they'd fit n/s in my stove. As is a lot will barely fit e/w while the longer ones won't fit until cut. Maybe I need to make something like your H-frame.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2011)

I like it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## fossil (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cool.  I had to enlarge that second pic, because my very first impression was you were using the empty side as a football target.   :lol:


----------



## Stevebass4 (Oct 23, 2011)

can i please see more pics of your shed?


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats exactly what I need, I have over 1/2 cord of rounds and splits that are 3-4 inches too long. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work, Loco Gringo!  That's an improvement over the many designs I've seen.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Oct 24, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Nice work, Loco Gringo!  That's an improvement over the many designs I've seen.



Even better than THIS?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 24, 2011)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> TreePointer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, that's good.  It gets extra points for using an old vertical log splitting seat.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Oct 24, 2011)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> can i please see more pics of your shed?


Ill get some today Steve. And wood-fan-atic, thats exactly what I was using, just a different color crate.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it. I used to not care how long I cut it. If it fits on my splitter, it fits in my furnace. Not true with the new stove. I'm gonna have quite a bit to trim.


----------



## onion (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice, I just may be stopping by Lowes on the way home...


----------



## Loco Gringo (Oct 24, 2011)

Here ya go Steve. 5 pallets using a few braces and I had a sturdy wood rack for nothing. I had the red roofing already but I bought the 2x4's to keep them supported. So for around 12 dollars I am good to go. As you may see I have my 8x16 porch lined with white oak to keep my girls from falling over. Ill burn that as a last resort in order to keep it in place as a border and bench type lining. I have all flat slab splits on the top to keep it neat and useable as seating. All together what yousee is about 30% of my supply, but some is still in rounds to be busted this winter for 2013-2014.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Oct 24, 2011)

Since we all like pics so much I spun around and took another of some oak that I scooped up this month. Split about 2 years ago.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 24, 2011)

That is cool Loco. I like it. I usually stack on top of pallets and pound two pipes into the ground for an end support on one end and then stack against my fence on the other end. Good work and thanks for the pics. Like I have said before. I always see cool ideas on Hearth.com. You never know when you might see something you can use. Later.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Oct 25, 2011)

I cant lie Gas, I actually got the idea from another member here. We should all be greatfull that we are able to gather so much info here, but not be required to even "sign up". Lets be honest, what is this weath of information we've taken from hearth.com worth to us in the long run? And it costs us nothing. Sure banner ads may pay for bandwidth, but most people in this day and age would be capitalizing from a site like this one.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 25, 2011)

Loco Gringo said:
			
		

> I cant lie Gas, I actually got the idea from another member here. We should all be greatfull that we are able to gather so much info here, but not be required to even "sign up". Lets be honest, what is this weath of information we've taken from hearth.com worth to us in the long run? And it costs us nothing. Sure banner ads may pay for bandwidth, but most people in this day and age would be capitalizing from a site like this one.



You are right Loco. And speaking of that. Can you or someone else help me out. One thing I have learned with computer software is it is sometimes better to shorten the learning curve by learning from someone else who has already done it, rather than spend hours learning something that someone can show you in a few minutes. Can you or someone else tell me, and some others that might read this, a little bit about the history of this site. Who developed it? Who are the moderators? What does he and they do? Are they in business in this field? ETC. Maybe I can get that from the "man upstairs" himself.   

I can tell you this. I enjoy this site. And I have and will continue to spread the word to all the wood burners I know. Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer those questions for me. My wood gassification system is running great and I can not believe how smooth of a transition I have had so far. From burning in a Pacific Energy wood stove, which I enjoyed very much, to burning in a Wood Gun gassificatin boiler and storage/buffer tank in parallel with my oil boiler. And heating DHW with my Triangle Tube Phase III indirect hot water heater. There. Before I joined this site, back in the winter of this year, I would not have known what half of that was. Cool. No more oil. Just wood!


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Oct 25, 2011)

Loco Gringo said:
			
		

> Sharing to help any newcomers who may have logs or splits that are a little too long for their firebox. I can cut a little or cut a lot by dividing the stand like this and I find it safer the higher I can stack them prior to cutting. There are screws on each side that I can hook a bungee cord to and pull it over the stacks giving it added safety while cutting.



Very neat idea.  How do you handle the cut offs, or uglies as someone else put them?

I must say that when I first saw your pictures really noticed your wood crib in the background, not because the H frame is uninteresting but because I was thinking of building a crib using some wood pallets that I scavenged.  I like both.  Thanks for sharing.

By the way, have you or has anyone else figured a convenient way to cut the logs to the same length that is quick and efficient?


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw this thread, and finally gave it a shot.....mine works great...I lent a friend my power saws, so all the cuts were done with the chainsaw. I was thinking I would be too light and tend to fall over, but those 4x4's are heavy enough, along with the load of wood, to keep it upright.....so far I managed to cut 15 splits in one shot. I left the back open so you can stagger the wood to adjust length....all wood was scrap, so cost is zero ;{)
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/RicksPhotos/DSCN2070.jpg


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks pretty good BB, I have to get off my ass and make one soon, I have over 1/2 cord I have to trim down.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 3, 2012)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good BB, I have to get off my ass and make one soon, I have over 1/2 cord I have to trim down.


The "shorties", as I call 'em (cut ends), are great at kickin' up the fire....throw in a bunch of shorties, and boy does that heat things up


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks great Loco. Love that roofing for covering.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 3, 2012)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> the history of this site. Who developed it? Who are the moderators? What does he and they do? Are they in business in this field? ETC. Maybe I can get that from the "man upstairs" himself.




The man upstairs himself?    :lol:


----------



## mliiiwit (Jan 31, 2012)

Loco Gringo said:
			
		

> Here ya go Steve. 5 pallets using a few braces and I had a sturdy wood rack for nothing. I had the red roofing already but I bought the 2x4's to keep them supported. So for around 12 dollars I am good to go. As you may see I have my 8x16 porch lined with white oak to keep my girls from falling over. Ill burn that as a last resort in order to keep it in place as a border and bench type lining. I have all flat slab splits on the top to keep it neat and useable as seating. All together what yousee is about 30% of my supply, but some is still in rounds to be busted this winter for 2013-2014.



Nice use of the pallets Loco, think I'll try the same.  Do you think one diagonal brace on each end, between the stacks, would be sufficient?


----------

